# Advice on making a will



## BritishAndy (Oct 29, 2019)

I am thinking about making a will. I am a British citizen, have been living in The Philippines for 4 years. I am single with no dependents. I have assets in The Philippines, UK and Hong Kong. These consist of bank accounts & pension funds, I do not own any property. Since I have no family, I intend to leave my assets to various charities. 

Which is the best option? Have one will written in The Philippines (since that is my residence) or have three separate wills written in The Philippines, UK and Hong Kong to deal with the assets in each of the country which they are held.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a single will, written in Australia. It includes all my assets in Australia, Singapore and the Philippines.

From Lawyer Philippines Org


> A foreign will can have effect in the Philippines and it can be submitted directly to a Philippine court for probate.





> If the instituted heirs do not have the means to go abroad for the probate of the will, it is as good as depriving them outright of their inheritance, since our law requires that no will shall pass either real or personal property unless the will has been proved and allowed by the proper court.
> 
> However, the foreign probate of a will can also be given recognition and effect and in the Philippines. This is called reprobate. In reprobate, the local court acknowledges as binding the findings of the foreign probate court provided its jurisdiction over the matter can be established


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Talk to a UK attorney, appoint a trusted executor and don't waver. Don't mess around with Filipino law or your heirs will lose.

OMO, 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Im also British with assets in HK and Philippines. 

My only asset in Philippines is my condo ( plus some bank accounts ) so if I were to die would go to ex wife. 
Separated for 10 plus years but would still go to her. Cant get around that. Hopefully I will outlive her so it would automatically pass to my kids. Or I get to sell it before we both peg it so no worries re Philippines probate etc.

I made my other will with a company thats based in HK ( Harbour Wills ) that has British expat staff.. .well they had before covid anyway. 
Included everything else to be disposed of in that will. 
Was relatively straightforward. Original of Will in my sisters safe in UK, copy in safe deposit box in Manila and a third copy with a mate. 
If interested in Harbour Wills contact, out of HK , drop me a private message and will forward you the details I have.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

freebiefan said:


> My only asset in Philippines is my condo ( plus some bank accounts ) so if I were to die would go to ex wife.
> Separated for 10 plus years but would still go to her. Cant get around that.


More good reasons for me: 
1) Don't get married.
2) Rent, don't buy.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> Im also British with assets in HK and Philippines.
> 
> My only asset in Philippines is my condo ( plus some bank accounts ) so if I were to die would go to ex wife.
> Separated for 10 plus years but would still go to her. *Cant get around that*. Hopefully I will outlive her so it would automatically pass to my kids.


 What? How come you cant get around that? Is it in her name, boths name, a paragraph in your separation or what? (If its a paragraph in the separation, I suppouse you *cant *sell it without her approval.)
No need of get around it  at least partly, because your kids will at least get a bit less than half the value. (How much depend of how many kids, because a half is splited equaly between wife and each kid, without any will in worst case I can think of. Even if you have a contract with your ex she will get right to live in it after you die, your kids have right to part of the value after she die anyway.

Lock up with in some cases can a will screw up by making otherwice automatic good things become unvalid.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Don't forget to leave something for me.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Tiz said:


> More good reasons for me:
> 1) Don't get married.
> 2) Rent, don't buy.


Weve gone through the rent dont buy on another section. Buying is always the winner. Property has appreciated considerably so Im still the winner.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> What? How come you cant get around that? Is it in her name, boths name, a paragraph in your separation or what? (If its a paragraph in the separation, I suppouse you *cant *sell it without her approval.)
> No need of get around it  at least partly, because your kids will at least get a bit less than half the value. (How much depend of how many kids, because a half is splited equaly between wife and each kid, without any will in worst case I can think of. Even if you have a contract with your ex she will get right to live in it after you die, your kids have right to part of the value after she die anyway.
> 
> Lock up with in some cases can a will screw up by making otherwice automatic good things become unvalid.


The property is in both names. Will be easy to sell when the time comes as she will be agreeable especially as she will get a percentage. , but Id rather, if I dont sell it goes to the kids than her. 
She has her own place far away. But Philippine law states and is very clear how property and assets goes, ie to the direct inheritor.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree, the majority of my bucks came from property over 40 years, not an Elon Musk but very comfortable. Renting short term is/can be viable but hey guys? Who ever saw property values go down long term.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> She has her own place far away. But Philippine law states and is very clear how property and assets goes, ie to the direct inheritor.


 What say the economical separation?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Just my thoughts... If you want a will to hold up as proper in three countries' courts, you will need a lawyer from each country to bless the will as being enforceable in each country.

I think when you sign a will, all previous wills become void.
I think you need one will which is done right for all countries involved.

Just my thoughts. I'm not a lawyer.

Whatever happens, you will be dead and will not care anymore. Your soul will be reincarnated in a baby animal. Hopefully human. (If you believe such things)


----------

